# My latest cat news!



## poiuytrewq (16 August 2018)

One of our adopted stray/feral cats has started coming home! 
After being missing now for ages the half tame mother cat appeared in the garden last week one night late I ran out and put food down which she very cautiously came and ate a tiny bit of, I got a quick stroke but she was very suspicious and nervous. 
Anyway, ff a few days. She arrives at 8pm without fail and sits by the gate yowling for me! I go out, sit in the step and call her. She literally runs to me and is now my very best friend. Shes all over me and I can do anything to her. As in shes suddenly the friendliest cat Ive ever known. 
She leans so hard if I rub her face she eventually collapses in a heap and just rolls round the patio &#128514; 
She started playing a bit last night (first time ever!). Gently biting and grabbing my hand! (Bit scared at first-me not her!!) 
She also eats every scrap of her food if I sit with her!
Its bizarre, its also getting a bit chilly in the evening sitting on the concrete for half an hour every night &#128514;
Im hoping to tempt her to just inside the door!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 August 2018)

Aw bless her.  Perhaps now that the weather has changed she's remembered where food is available.  

Will this prevent the forum from being flooded with cute kitten pics?!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 August 2018)

Oh that's great news that she has come back.  She probably just took herself off for a little holiday in the sunshine and came home when the weather turned crap.  Any sign of her son?  And can we have a pic please?


----------



## texas (17 August 2018)

awww, she's come back!


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 August 2018)

https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=03f59d3b1dad8a53af8772d5a549a7c5&oe=5BF923F7

Here she is, Even as a previous non cat person I've always appreciated how pretty she is. She's fairly long haired but always looks very well groomed! 
No no sign of her son sadly, I suspect he wouldn't have survived. My hope had always been that they were together but he'd definitely come with her as firstly he was a pig and secondly he wouldn't be left.  He was out in all the very hot dry weather and i think he'd have just hidden away to frightened to move and so not got any water or food.  
She's quite clever and probably knows the farm and any places to drink from her previous outside life. 
Kitten is still coming, in fact i pick him/her up on Sunday all being well. I think it will be ok as she's currently adamant she's not coming inside and the kitten will presumably stay in at first- until its old enough for neutering.
Maybe it will tempt her back in, if not she's currently only here for up to an hour in the evening and not aggressive so fingers x'd!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 August 2018)

Oh she is gorgeous!  Don't give up hope on the son.  He may have just realised how exciting the world is now he's moved out of mum's! 
Plus feral cats get much of their water from eating all of the mouse, however minging that sounds.  

Looking forward to seeing sickeningly cute photos of Wotsit - don't forget or we will all get lairy (lol).


----------



## Rumtytum (17 August 2018)

She's a real beauty! So glad she's come back, cats do what they want don't they? Finger crossed for son. Our 19 yo was puts a month ago, still missing her loads


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 August 2018)

Sorry to hear that Rumtytum. Thats a good age, its still heartbreaking though. 
That is minging about the mice but a bit of hope! A black cat has been seen a few nights by the farm workers harvesting but apparently its massive and our boy is a tiny cat. 

... he is NOT called Wotsit &#128514; although I kind of think its s pretty good name. My daughter will never agree!


----------



## honetpot (18 August 2018)

We had a cat that had been kept in a cupboard for most of its life, and when I got it she was completely terrified of everything. To start she lived in an empty house as a mouser, and you only knew she was there from the pile of dead mice, the eaten food and the litter tray. When I let her out she would disappear for days and then come in to hide in the house.
  Eighteen months later and she was queen of the castle, sitting on the coffee table giving the dogs the look and meowing to have the door opened. I would say she is still slightly odd but I would not have believed an animal could change so much. It just took time.


----------



## Mule (18 August 2018)

All my cats have wandered in to me as strays. It doesn't surprise me in the least that she's come back as its started to get chilly. They are much smarter than we give them credit for. 
I've also thought I'd love the strays to come in, don't worry, believe me, they all do, given time. There's nothing a cat likes more than its' comfort. She is a beauty by the way.


----------



## D66 (18 August 2018)

poiuytrewq said:



			... he is NOT called Wotsit &#128514; although I kind of think its s pretty good name. My daughter will never agree!
		
Click to expand...

I feel sorry for next door's cats, they were abandoned by the previous owner when they moved.  Problem is that according to the new owners they are not house trained. 

We had a cat called Pringle.


----------

